# Possible hog sign?



## the new River Rat (Mar 20, 2009)

While driving a woods in tuscola county my dad and I stumbled upon this tell me what you think.....


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Feb 19, 2008)

came through


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 30, 2011)

Could not see pics, you can send them to me @(989)-233-3818 or [email protected]

Myself with 2 others have been searching and tracking a threesome of hogs in mid-tuscola area and are open to freely help or take down any problem hogs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

RED x's in a box are clear sign of hogs.:lol:


----------

